# Penn 525 ???



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what a penn 525 is worth I would say it's a 9 in condition just because it has only seen a little use.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Model? Is it a GS or Mag?


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

dsurf said:


> Model? Is it a GS or Mag?


Mag with a slider on the side and it's a made in the US if that makes any difference. I can't tell it was used but it has line on it so I guess it was.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

$100 in perfect working condition is max I would drop on one. I would have a hard time justifying over 75 though. Squall can be had new with warranty for 120ish.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

525>Squall...Ive seen them going for $125 to $150 in good shape...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

gilly21 said:


> $100 in perfect working condition is max I would drop on one. I would have a hard time justifying over 75 though. Squall can be had new with warranty for 120ish.


I bought 2 NIB from a Pawn shop for $89 each 2 years ago. I thought I did damn good there.
They had a used one for $40, came back next day and gone. Friend of mine bought it.

A guy at Apache pier traded my friend a nice Daiwa Saltist 1 speed lever for that used 525! My friend then traded that Daiwa to another guy for 2 used 525s.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Raymo said:


> 525>Squall...Ive seen them going for $125 to $150 in good shape...


Side by side on a field there is no difference once cleaned and lubed the same. Drag is nearly identically smooth, guts are solid. There are some minor differences between the two but the biggest upgrade is the dial-a-mag which means you wont bump the slidy and blow up. I dont really mean to be a smart a$$ but I unless its brand new in box I wont go over 100 for a 525. I got a few and and have put ALOT of big fish including drum, sharks rays etc. Broke the squall in last fall and it did just as well in real world fishing conditions. Back on point....I stand by my opinion on the value of a lightly used 525 mag. There is not a 30+ dollar advantage to a 525 over a BNIB Squall. If there is proof somewhere to the contrary then I will humbly listen and weigh the options for my next reel. All I have heard in the 5 or so years of squall existence is nothing more then opinion. When you compare a Red delicious to a Fuji, you just comparing flavors. 525 to a squall aint no different. In the real world of standing on the beach and casting into a headwind or fighting a 40" drum neither reel has enough advantage over the other to argue about (however enjoyable it is and helps pass the slow times between bites). Its what makes you feel all warm and fuzzy to give the confidence you need to fish harder.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies now I know what to offer.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

gilly21 said:


> Side by side on a field there is no difference once cleaned and lubed the same. Drag is nearly identically smooth, guts are solid. There are some minor differences between the two but the biggest upgrade is the dial-a-mag which means you wont bump the slidy and blow up. I dont really mean to be a smart a$$ but I unless its brand new in box I wont go over 100 for a 525. I got a few and and have put ALOT of big fish including drum, sharks rays etc. Broke the squall in last fall and it did just as well in real world fishing conditions. Back on point....I stand by my opinion on the value of a lightly used 525 mag. There is not a 30+ dollar advantage to a 525 over a BNIB Squall. If there is proof somewhere to the contrary then I will humbly listen and weigh the options for my next reel. All I have heard in the 5 or so years of squall existence is nothing more then opinion. When you compare a Red delicious to a Fuji, you just comparing flavors. 525 to a squall aint no different. In the real world of standing on the beach and casting into a headwind or fighting a 40" drum neither reel has enough advantage over the other to argue about (however enjoyable it is and helps pass the slow times between bites). Its what makes you feel all warm and fuzzy to give the confidence you need to fish harder.


Penn 525 is Made in the USA. When you get a minute, take a look at Squall and a 525 next to each other. Look at the fit and finish on the 525 and then the Squall. You will find imperfections and you will also find that corners have been cut. You will also notice parts changed without durability in mind. Ill stand by my own experience, the experience of those that have fished my area for 30+ years and most important...I stand by the Stars and Stripes.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The squall lost a touch of durability do to the weight loss of I think 2 ounces if I'm not
mistaken. The reel is easy to maintain. I've took my 525 mag apart multiple times and
that reel screams just like new. It's grease and oil from the corner hardware store. In
my opinion you don't need the durability for the reason that the drag isn't built for it.
One think I can say from my experience is that it's still _built more durable than an Abu._


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Raymo said:


> Penn 525 is Made in the USA. When you get a minute, take a look at Squall and a 525 next to each other. Look at the fit and finish on the 525 and then the Squall. You will find imperfections and you will also find that corners have been cut. You will also notice parts changed without durability in mind. Ill stand by my own experience, the experience of those that have fished my area for 30+ years and most important...I stand by the Stars and Stripes.



Well said Raymo......my Squalls stayed with me a few long weeks........The Chinese did themselves no favors with this creation.....my 525s have been with me for years....and more years to come. It is a tank.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

No intention to start anything. I still fish my 525's that have been in service since 08. Both hold their own and get the job done. But I still wouldnt put out more then 100 for a used 525. In my opinion comparing the two against each other is like comparing a 69 fast back to a mach1 (in honor of the 50th anniversary). Both are great and depending on who you are one is better then the other but nothing quantitative way to say which is which. If original poster got a good deal on the 525 he's good to go. If not then there are many options and the squall is the closest match.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

The 525 mag is a absolute beast reel. I have a 12 year old who learned and has cast one since he was 10 years old. Only thing I ever did to one of them was put this bearing set in http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ing-abec-5/penn-525-mag-t-graphite-high-speed in one 2 others are bone stock and other than a cleaning in the summer and one in the fall after drum season they have no issues and vices. I have a squal 30 and other than the dial and a smoother case there is no diffrence in how they cast or thier durability. 
Good link on case and set up of the 525 mag is here:
http://www.southernsurffishing.com/articles/penn525.shtml


----------

